# first ever spawn log :D



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

so im breeding my fish ruby Female VT and lazuli (L for short) male CT.
i have a 15gal tank and have conditioned them on tubiflex worms and nutrient absorption pellets.
hopefully these pics work.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

and this is my setup (hopefully this works aswell)
i left everything at the back so there is plenty of space for the female to hide and its clear up the front so the male can build his bubblenest.
hopefully ill get some nice fry  oh btw sorry about not getting any pics of them flaring, they wouldn't stay still for long.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Good luck with your spawn, I'll be following this thread


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love your boys color but, I'm going to sqy find a different female. VT X CT will give you messy fins.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't recommend breeding VT. At best you will have to give them away to the local pet store to get rid of them.

Please start with quality stock.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Finding a female was the hard part for me. I can find HMPK, VT and CT males but only VT females, thats the only reason i was using her. I was hoping tha tIf i breed them i would get some CT females and could then use her for breeding CT's. Im guessing HMPK X VT will give even messier fins then?


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

The pet stores and aquariums around my area only carry Fan tail females. The only way that you can get other tail types is if you request it from your local aquarium ( If they are willing to do that) or buy it off Fishchick65 from Brisbane, and have her ship it to you. 

Thats what I'm doing, just have to finsh off the last details before she ships them over to WA.

You could also import them from Thailand through aquabid. But they generally cost the same as getting fishes from Fishchick, as all she charges are the price of the fish and the fee to import them to Australia. Plus shipping of course.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks  maby ill hold breeding till my b-day and buy a CT female from aquabid or fishchick.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Right now she has a black blue red half moon for $30 dollars with around $20 dollars shipping to Perth. 

If you need a female soon, she has some nice colours but her anal fin is quite long.
She also has some nice males, you should check her out on youtube. 

Search fishchick65 up on youtube


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you're after a specific betta you can email or ring Jodi-Lea and she generally will take a look for you. It can take a few days to get a response back at times as she is understandably busy. 

I got a nice blue CT female from her for only 15 dollars and her imported HM/HMPK females generally start at around $30-35.00 plus postage.

Cannot say enough about how good the fish she stocks are. Plus I enjoy supporting a store that humanely treats their bettas. I would ask if she has any matched pairs of CT bettas if that's what you want to breed as they won't be nearly as expensive as HMs or HMPKs. 

Hehe I am the one that bought the Surf's Up pair in her latest lot of vids as I wanted the girlie for my sorority.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh wow, I emailed her to inquire about that female  she looks amazing 

I remember loading up youtube and seeing the surfs up, the latest video being sold almost immediately.

Looks like the Aussies on this forum have been snagging up the pretty bettas > I myself just bought the Midnight Sun pair from Jodi


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol nice  when i get enough money (I'm only 14 and trying to get a job) ill probably buy one off one of them.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not much older then you are, just work and work for it


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol,i am, i think ive applyed at 3-4 different places already XD.
btw can you see my profile pic? i cant seem to see it. whats wrong with it lol?


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Well good luck, try your local IGA.

Erm no, I'm not sure whats wrong with it either, perhaps try uploading it to a image sharing site and then copying the url into the box


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks i will


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Is this FishChick shipping to the US as well? I thought in her videos it was Aussie only. Is Jodi-Lea the same person?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Jodi-Lea is Fishchick off Youtube. She owns a store in Brisbane called Fishchick Aquatics, and yes she only ships to Australia.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Bummer. 

Well, not for you guys but for us yanks.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I wish she could ship here but she does supply Australia with some awesome bettas!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You guys are the lucky ones. It's so much cheaper and easier to get bettas in over there from what I've read.

Here it is between 22-27 dollars _per_ fish for transhipping, and then it is a 7 day enforced quarantine wait. Then you have to pay to get them expressed posted which is another $20 or so. 

Plus Jodi-Lea is the only real one to offer these services so if she ever sells or stops doing it for the public, someone will need to step in. 

To get 3 pairs of HM bettas off AB cost me $168.50 once I'd paid the purchase price of around $90 to the sellers.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

^ agreed, the stock that she sells to us Australians, to my understanding, is what she import from Thailand anyways. So its most probably the fishes listed in aquabid. Unless she purchases in bulk from the breeder.


----------

